# starci dentro



## Victorbla

Ciao a tutti,

esiste un corrispettivo di questa espressione?
Il contesto è:

Quel tipo ci sta dentro/ è a posto/ è in gamba.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per quello che ne so io _starci dentro_ non vuol dire_ essere in gamba_..


----------



## baldpate

"Quel tipo ci sta dentro" e' come dire "Quella persona si ambienta bene nel gruppo" ?

"Quel tipo ci sta dentro" = "That bloke/guy *fits right in*" ?? Ho capito ??

"E' un tipo a posto" = "He's OK/"He's a regular bloke/guy"

"E' un tipo in gamba" = "He's a smart bloke/guy" [sicuramente, se non sbaglio il significato di "starci dentro", si puo' essere 'in gamba' senza 'starci dentro']


----------



## Victorbla

Dipende da chi lo dice.

Per me se uno ci sta dentro è perchè secondo i miei parametri di giudizio è in gamba.

Se facessi parte di una crew di hippoppari, del mio "bro" dico che ci sta dentro.

Magari un lavoratore che vede questo amico ballare in mezzo alla strada pensa è un pirla, ma come diavolo è vestito, sarà un perdigiorno (quindi non in gamba).

Scusate l'esempio, credo che il più vicino sia regular. 

Anche in alcune parti d'Italia si dice "è un tipo regolare".

Ho scritto un altro post chiamato "player - bella vita" per cercare di capire se il concetto che ho in mente è già stato declinato dai nativi inglesi.
Purtroppo è un po' complicato da definire.

Grazie


----------



## baldpate

Victorbla said:


> Se facessi parte di una crew di hippoppari, del mio "bro" dico che ci sta dentro.


A tradurre quello che hai scritto sopra:
"If I were part of a hip-hop crew, I'd say of my "bro" that _he's one of us_."

Ma non credo che si possa usare "_he's one of us_" in tutti i contesti.


----------



## miri

"Ci sta dentro/ è a posto/ è in gamba" are all meant as synonyms, Baldpate.
Can we say "he's on the ball" ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

miri said:


> "Ci sta dentro/ è a posto/ è in gamba" are all meant as synonyms, Baldpate.
> Can we say "he's on the ball" ?


Non qui dove vivo io, mi spiace 
Se poi ognuno vuole decidere da solo quale significato dare ad un'espressione, faccia pure.

Questo è quello che significa starci/non starci dentro

Non ci sto più dentro!


----------



## miri

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non qui dove vivo io, mi spiace
> Se poi ognuno vuole decidere da solo quale significato dare ad un'espressione, faccia pure.
> 
> Questo è quello che significa starci/non starci dentro
> 
> Non ci sto più dentro!



Nemmeno dove vivo io, Paul ! E ti dirò di più, non l'ho mai sentita nemmeno nell'accezione fornita da te! )
Ma visto che si tratta di un'espressione gergale, il significato può variare da zona a zona. Stavo solo interpretando, in linea col pensiero di Victorbla,  per dare una mano agli amici stranieri nella traduzione


----------



## baldpate

miri said:


> "Ci sta dentro/ è a posto/ è in gamba" are all meant as synonyms, Baldpate.
> Can we say "he's on the ball" ?


"he's on the ball" : certainly - I would have said it's a colloquial way of saying "he's a smart bloke/guy" - it means someone who is bright/alert/always ready to tackle anything.

I'm surprised they're all synonyms.  I need to get my head around this!  

Setting aside, just for a moment, "starci dentro" : suppose I have a friend who is not the brightest person around, not the 'sharpest knife in the drawer', not a high-flyer, not always 'on the ball"; rather, he is someone who is always good company, cheerful, kind, a really _nice_ person.
Could I not say this person "e' a posto"; and would it not be wrong to say he is "in gamba"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non qui dove vivo io, mi spiace
> Se poi ognuno vuole decidere da solo quale significato dare ad un'espressione, faccia pure.
> 
> Questo è quello che significa starci/non starci dentro
> 
> Non ci sto più dentro!



Concordo con Paul, conosco l'espressione che nella fine anni '70 era abbastanza comune, se non faccio confusione temporale, almeno in Emilia-Romanga.  Di conseguenza alla consultazione del suo link (relativo al "NON starci dentro"),  "starci dentro" significherebbe "sentrirsi a proprio agio", "essere in sintonia con (situazione, rapporto, lavoro)". 
Mi ricordo l'espressione "ci sto dentro un casino" quando si parlava di relazioni sentimentali. Ma può essere che le "young generations" lo usino in altro modo, come Victorbia.
Non so comunque come può essere, in gergo, in Inglese. Nativi?


----------



## miri

Baldpate, "A posto" in standard Italian means "decent", "serious", "respectable". 
As to "in gamba", I do not necessarily associate it with extreme brightness, rather with  abilities/competences, even though the contexts may be different: social, work, school. For example if your friend were very sensitive and sympathetic, able to cheer you up when you are depressed, empathic (endowed with social skills), I could say he is "in gamba". 
If he were a teacher capable of involving his students, inspiring and interesting them, I would say he is "in gamba". 

Victorbla, dovresti chiarire bene cosa intendi: traduci in italiano standard, per favore, altrimenti qui si continua a tirare ad indovinare


----------



## baldpate

miri said:


> Baldpate, "A posto" in standard Italian means "decent", "serious", "respectable".
> As to "in gamba", I do not necessarily associate it with extreme brightness, rather with abilities/competences, even though the contexts may be different: social, work, school. For example if your friend were very sensitive and sympathetic, able to cheer you up when you are depressed, empathic (endowed with social skills), I could say he is "in gamba".
> If he were a teacher capable of involving his students, inspiring and interesting them, I would say he is "in gamba".


Thank you, miri, for your very clear explanation.  I shall revise my mental map accordingly .


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Guys, I think Victoria means, with - somebody who "_*ci sta dentro*_"- someone, who, in a certain context, is wise, or perhaps having a knowledge about something.
Ex.."Dovrei riparare il computer. Forse chiamo Marco che _*ci sta dentro*_ più di me.
Ex..Te che _*ci stai dentro*_, dimmi un po' quanto costa il biglietto per il concerto di Vasco?"
Hope it could help...for senior member, or wiser people than me...O per qualcuno che con l'Inglee, _*ci sta più dentro*_ di me


----------



## Lorena1970

l'isoladeltesoro said:


> Guys, I think Victoria means, with - somebody who "_*ci sta dentro*_"- someone, who, in a certain context, is wise, or perhaps having a knowledge about something.
> Ex.."Dovrei riparare il computer. Forse chiamo Marco che _*ci sta dentro*_ più di me.
> Ex..Te che _*ci stai dentro*_, dimmi un po' quanto costa il biglietto per il concerto di Vasco?"
> Hope it could help...for senior member, or wiser people than me...O per qualcuno che con l'Inglee, _*ci sta più dentro*_ di me



Allora, in questo caso, sarebbe "esserci dentro". Può sembrare un puntiglio ma fa la differenza perchè "esserci dentro" esiste, a mia memoria, e signifca appunto essere skilled in qualcosa.
"Tu che "ci sei dentro" dimmi quanto costa il biglietto...."
"chiamo Marco che "c'è dentro" più di me "
This is my 2 cents.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> Allora, in questo caso, sarebbe "*esserci* dentro".


Esattamente


----------



## Victorbla

Ho creato un disputa globale.

Non era mia intenzione.

Vedo che il concetto di starci dentro, che pensavo fosse nato negli anni novanta, ha già un precedente simile.

MI consola sapere che era successo lo stesso con "non ci sto dentro".

Forse la motivazione è da ricercare nell'insieme di significati che è in grado di condensare una espressione dello slang.

Non per niente il gergo è fatto di neologismi. 
A volte per differenziarsi da chi non fa parte della "crew" altre perchè si sono ricreate determinate nuove situazioni/contesti che le parole precedenti non riescono a definire correttamente e esaustivamente.

Forse solo chi conosce bene le culture (alte o basse) delle due lingue in questione può trovare la chiave di volta.

Ma come dicevo, regular se non ha l'accezione di convenzionale è perfetto.

Grazie a tutti

Ridendo e scherzando vedo che molti hanno imparato dagli altri, che poi è lo scopo dei forum, di questo in particolare.


----------



## LukePT

Hi there

How could we render the above sentence in english?

In context: «le vacanze costano care e con il mio stipendio di portinaia e due ragazzi da tirare su, è difficile starci dentro.»

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Basically, it means "to stay in the black", your money is enough to pay the bills.


----------



## Einstein

We often say "to make ends meet".


----------



## giginho

Einstein said:


> We often say "to make ends meet".



As far as I know, this expression is BE...(Brian Molko sings: "...No one cares when you're out on the street, Picking up the pieces to make ends meet,No one cares when you're down in the gutter,Got no friends, got no lover...") I'm wondering if it is used in AE as well.


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, definitely!


----------



## giginho

Thanks Joan!


----------



## sorry66

Isn't the OP sentence incomplete?
Is the person saying that he can't afford a holiday because he's got trouble making ends meet, what with two boys to bring up on a doorman's wage?


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> a doorman's wage


Door woman(?)


----------



## sorry66

@Pietruzzo 
Ok, doorwoman. Thanks.
What about my question?


----------



## rrose17

I think here it's more like a concierge, no?
_Vacations are expensive and with what I make as a concierge and having two kids to raise, it's hard to make ends meet._


----------



## sorry66

Yes, you're probably right. 
The point about the holidays seems a bit disconnected.


----------



## Pietruzzo

rrose17 said:


> I think here it's more like a concierge, no?


Don't think so. A portinaia is a caretaker in a condominium (or whatever you call a condominio)


----------



## rrose17

Yes, I know. But we don't really say doorman (or woman) for someone like that in a small apartment building, unless of course they sat inside the front door letting people in and making sure they had a right to be there. Caretaker's not bad, but I do think we'd say concierge. Any others?


----------



## sorry66

Hmm. Seem to be speaking into a void here.
As far as 'portinaia' goes, I think 'concierge' is the preferred word nowadays.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I don't know. To me a concierge is a refined person who gives precious advice to high class hotels guests. False friends?


----------



## rrose17

Pietruzzo said:


> I don't know. To me a concierge is a refined person who gives precious advice to high class hotels guests. False friends?


No it means that, too. But it's also used to describe the person who lives in the basement apartment and is the one you call when your hot water stops working.


----------



## sorry66

Ok, I won't labour the point about the OP.

In London, we had a guy who lived in the caretaker's lodge to the side of my run-down building, hence he was the caretaker.
In fancy blocks of flats they tend to say 'concierge' - just because it's French.
I don't know anything about concierges being refined and giving advice - in France, 'concierge' can also mean a 'gossip' because gossiping is what they do, stereotypically.


----------

